# Blasc Crafter 2 funktioniert nicht !



## KptIglo (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe heute den Blasc Crafter 2 installiert, mehrmals, zuerst per Hand und dann auch über Blasc 3.

 

Leider funktioniert der Crafter nicht im Spiel, das Icon ist zwar vorhanden aber es funktioniert nur der "Rechtsklick", der bringt mich ins Menü.
Dort sind lediglich die Punkte: Minimap, Datenbank und Abfrage vorhanden und zwar 4 mal !

 

Auch per Chatbefehl funktioniert es nicht.

 

Folgende Ordner sind installiert:

 

BlascCrafter2
BlascCrafter2Itemdata_deDE
BlascCrafter2Itemdata_ruRU
BlascCrafter2Itemdata_enGB
BlascCrafter2Itemdata_Userdata_212

 

 

Veraltete Addons laden ist aktiviert und meine Daten für Shattrath sind auch installiert.

 

Weis zufällig jemand was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte???

 

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2015)

Hi,

 

ich habe eben noch mal die Rezeptlisten generieren lassen und am Addon eine Mini-Modifikation vorgenommen (Mit BLASC aktualisieren).

Jedoch konnte ich das Problem beim Öffnen mit der letzten Version nicht feststellen, auch die Optionen gingen auf. 

 

Probiere es bitte noch einmal.

Es wäre nett, wenn du ggfs. eine Liste der anderen verwendeten Addons hier notieren könntest, sollte der Crafter immer noch nicht aufgehen.

 

Gruß


----------



## KptIglo (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo Zam,
ich hab es gerade nochmal probiert.

Zuerst habe ich alle Addons gelöscht, den Blasccrafter neu installiert und über Blasc3 aktualisiert.

Den WTF Ordner habe ich auch noch gelöscht.

 

Aber leider immer noch das gleiche Problem.


----------



## KptIglo (8. Januar 2015)

Okay Zwischenstand, es funktioniert, nur erkennt es die Userdaten von Shattrath nicht.

 

Das Problem war das es beim herunterladen nicht richtig installiert wurde.

Es wurde im Addon Ordner in einem Unterordner Namens "BLASCrafter2_Package" installiert, das erkannte wohl WOW nicht.

Hab es per Hand aus diesem Unterordner raus gezogen und nun funktioniert es.

 

Aber er schreibt mir jedesmal "Keine Datenbank für Shattrath gefunden"

Hab es aber installiert:

BLASCrafter2_Userdata_212

 

Habe ich auch gerade nochmal übder Balsc3 upgedatet.


----------



## ZAM (9. Januar 2015)

Okay Zwischenstand, es funktioniert, nur erkennt es die Userdaten von Shattrath nicht.
 
Das Problem war das es beim herunterladen nicht richtig installiert wurde.
Es wurde im Addon Ordner in einem Unterordner Namens "BLASCrafter2_Package" installiert, das erkannte wohl WOW nicht.
Hab es per Hand aus diesem Unterordner raus gezogen und nun funktioniert es.


Ja, das Package ist eigentlich nur zum manuellen Download und Installieren gedacht gewesen. Das muss ich bei Gelegenheit beim Autoupdater mal entfernen, weil die Pfade so natürlich nicht passen.
 
Aber er schreibt mir jedesmal "Keine Datenbank für Shattrath gefunden"
Hab es aber installiert:
BLASCrafter2_Userdata_212
 
Habe ich auch gerade nochmal übder Balsc3 upgedatet.


Das muss ich nochmal genauer prüfen. Ist mir beim Test gestern auch aufgefallen, aber beim Reload des Interfaces wurde die Datenbank dann geladen. Das scheint ein Timing-Problem zu sein.


----------



## KptIglo (12. Januar 2015)

Erkennt leider noch immer keine Daten für meinen Server.


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2015)

Ich muss das noch mal genauer prüfen, ist auf jeden Fall notiert.


----------



## Escalibug (7. März 2015)

Hallo , 

 

hab mir den Blasccrafter 2 auch mal installiert . Aktuell ist ja Patch 6.1 aktiv . Also alte Addons laden aktiviert . Es funktioniert alles bis auf das Laden der Serverlisten . 

"Konnte Rexxar Datenbank nicht finden" als Beispiel

 

Weitere Addons ist nur Fishing Buddy und das was Blizzard als Standard hat .


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2015)

Ist notiert.


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2015)

Sollte jetzt korrekt funktionieren, bitte einmal BLASC neu starten.
Außerdem sollten die Addons jetzt auch nicht mehr als veraltet dargestellt werden, das war leider ein Zahlendreher in der TOC-Angabe.


----------



## Escalibug (9. März 2015)

Okay das mit der Toc wäre meine letzte Suche gewesen . Blascrafter2 funzt wieder mit den Serverlisten , supi . Bei der Juwelenschleiferei gabs einen Lua Fehler :


```
Message: Interface\AddOns\BLASCrafter2\gui.lua:903: bad argument #1 to 'string_match' (string expected, got nil)
Time: 03/09/15 22:11:35
Count: 1
Stack: [C]: ?
Interface\AddOns\BLASCrafter2\gui.lua:903: in function <Interface\AddOns\BLASCrafter2\gui.lua:791>
[C]: in function `UseAction'
Interface\FrameXML\SecureTemplates.lua:348: in function `handler'
Interface\FrameXML\SecureTemplates.lua:649: in function `SecureActionButton_OnClick'
[string "*:OnClick"]:2: in function <[string "*:OnClick"]:1>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "enchant:(%d+)"
(*temporary) = "string expected, got nil"
```


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2015)

Schau ich mir gleich morgen an.


----------



## Escalibug (9. März 2015)

Kein Ding , lass Dir Zeit . Ist ja nicht überlebenswichtig .


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2015)

Habe eben mal eine neue Version ausgerollt.


----------



## Escalibug (13. März 2015)

Hallo , 

 

Der Fehler taucht hin und wieder immer noch auf :

 

wenn ich die BLASCrafter2_Userdata_57.lua im SavedVariable Ordner aufmache ist dort folgendes enthalten :

BLASCrafter_user = nil

wäre das korrekt so , oder sollten da meine Chars dort gelistet sein ?

 

aktuelle Lua Fehlermeldung :


```
Message: Interface\AddOns\BLASCrafter2\gui.lua:904: bad argument #1 to 'string_match' (string expected, got nil)
Time: 03/13/15 15:42:29
Count: 1
Stack: [C]: ?
Interface\AddOns\BLASCrafter2\gui.lua:904: in function <Interface\AddOns\BLASCrafter2\gui.lua:791>
[C]: in function `UseAction'
Interface\FrameXML\SecureTemplates.lua:348: in function `handler'
Interface\FrameXML\SecureTemplates.lua:649: in function `SecureActionButton_OnClick'
[string "*:OnClick"]:2: in function <[string "*:OnClick"]:1>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "enchant:(%d+)"
(*temporary) = "string expected, got nil"
```


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2015)

Morgen,

welche Version hast du laut "TOC"-Datei? /Interface/AddOns/BLASCCrafter2/BLASCrafter2.toc (hier muss ein Eintrag bzgl. Version stehen, aktuell ist 6.1.3


----------



## Escalibug (19. März 2015)

Moins Zam , 

 

ist die 6.1.3 . Hat sich aber gebessert mittlerweile . Das Problem taucht nur auf , wenn man das Handwerksfenster 2 mal hintereinander öffnet . Sprich wenn ich als Schmied in der Garnision etwas herstelle , das dann weitergebe und dann wieder einen Auftrag ausführe . Dann taucht wieder die Lua Meldung auf (ist berufsunabhängig).

 

Ich hoffe ich habs gut erklärt .


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2015)

Verstehe. Danke. Das wird aber ggfs. etwas dauern, das zu beheben.


----------

